# 死ぬほどの苦しみが私をそれだけ一層強くする。



## kkrrisszz

死ぬほどの苦しみが私をそれだけ一層強くする。 

Does this sentence mean "That which does not kill me can only me make stronger."? Sorry, I have just started learning Japanese, so don't know so much about it yet.


----------



## uchi.m

shinu hodo no kurushimi ga watashi wo soredake issou tsuyoku suru
That might work
Wait for the opinion of native speakers


----------



## Flaminius

It is a dramatic translation of the well-known phrase.  It does not contradict with the original but in case you'd like to know what exactly it says, here is a back-translation into English:
Suffering that brings me on the brink of death makes me stronger.


----------



## kkrrisszz

Thank you! And What could be a more literal translation?


----------



## Flaminius

私を殺さないものは、私をいっそう強くする。


----------



## kkrrisszz

Flaminius said:


> 私を殺さないものは、私をいっそう強くする。



ありがと　ございます！

I would analyse your sentence this way:

私 (me) + を (object marker particle) + 殺さない (plain negation non past of th verb korosu) +  *ものは (???? is this a word or three particles stand together ???)*、私を + いっそう (means 'all the more' according to wordreference dict.) + 強くする (to strenghten, but is this the plain form?)


----------



## 涼宮

kkrrisszz said:


> ありがと　ございます！
> 
> I would analyse your sentence this way:
> 
> 私 (me) + を (object marker particle) + 殺さない (plain negation non past of th verb korosu) + *ものは (???? is this a word or three particles stand together ???)*、私を + いっそう (means 'all the more' according to wordreference dict.) + 強くする (to strenghten, but is this the plain form?)



Yes, it is in plain form, so that it can say ''it makes me stronger'' in present tense, to make an adjective verb you need to put it in the adverb form. With adjectives -i you drop the -i and add く,　強い(strong) 強く (strongly) then you add the verb to do, 強くする to do strongly= to strengthen. ものは in this context means ''what'' as in '' what I want is...''. もの= thing, は=topic marker.

So the sentence literally says '' what cannot kill me (the thing that cannot kill me), makes me much more stronger/ strenghtens me.


----------



## almostfreebird

But "what cannot kill me (the thing that cannot kill me), makes me much more stronger" doesn't make sense.

"死ぬほどの苦しみが私をそれだけ一層強くする" means more or less "Severe experience make me strong."


----------



## 涼宮

almostfreebird said:


> But "what cannot kill me (the thing that cannot kill me), makes me much more stronger" doesn't make sense.
> 
> "死ぬほどの苦しみが私をそれだけ一層強くする" means more or less "Severe experience make me strong."



I was refering to the Flaminius-さん's translation not the original one


----------



## kkrrisszz

almostfreebird said:


> But "what cannot kill me (the thing that cannot kill me), makes me much more stronger" doesn't make sense.
> 
> "死ぬほどの苦しみが私をそれだけ一層強くする" means more or less "Severe experience make me strong."



So this sentence does not make sense at all? I have already written it down it with huge letters on my lever arch file


----------



## uchi.m

kkrrisszz said:


> So this sentence does not make sense at all? I have already written it down it with huge letters on my lever arch file


It does make sense [no pun intended]


----------

